
At Amazon, Sun Coming Out From the Cloud - jmorin007
http://gigaom.com/2008/05/04/sun-amazon-web-services/
======
kradic
It's remarkable that the company whose slogan was "the network is the
computer" is now taking lessons on building cloud computing services from a
web retailer. Shows both how impressive Amazon is, and how lame Sun has
become. The old Sun would have already been AWS.

------
wmf
Sun has a cloud all built, but they won't let people sign up for it. Maybe
that will be the announcement this week.

